# Tracy Mcgrady lacks heart!!!!



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Is it just me...or does it seem like come crunch time in the 4th quarter, Mcgrady doesn't have what it takes to takeover a game anymore.

He kept settling for damn jumpers, when he had been shooting under 40% all game. If that was one of the other superstars they would have drove it to the basket.

I still think he has superstar talent, as evidenced by his great numbers and keeping the rockets so close to the jazz, but he is lacking the heart that separates a Kobe, or KG from regular superstars.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

He hasn't had the will for a couple years now. I don't know why people still expect him to dominate anymore. His days as a true dominate offensive force are way behind him now.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

We need a superstar guard on this team..either that or find/develop somebody who can come through in the clutch. (not Yao)


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Not sure if you are just looking for reassurance in this post of solutions? Agreed, Tracy is a second tier superstar. First tier guys would be like Kobe, KG, and LeBron. All of these guys not only put up the type of great numbers Tracy has put up but they can takeover in the 4th quarter when needed.

As you stated, Tracy shy's away from contact in the 4th quarter.

Solutions:

Bonafide 3rd/2nd option (ie: Artest or another star.
Trade TMac


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Tracy McGrady lacks help... not heart. One guy cant carry a team in the playoffs.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> Tracy McGrady lacks help... not heart. *One guy cant carry a team in the playoffs*.


one guy, our go to guy is meant to score more than a combined 12 points in the 4th quarter through 4 games, 7 of which came in one game. hehas been dismal to say the least


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

We'll never see this again
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yfuy-eTbxIg&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yfuy-eTbxIg&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
McGrady just can't seem to get it done in the 4th quarter anymore.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Remember, the basic idea when we traded for McGrady was that this would be a two-superstar team. Usually, two genuine superstars and a supporting cast that is not awful is enough to make you a contender. 

But McGrady only played at true superstar level for about two thirds of his first season here. And Yao wasn't there yet then. 

Since then, Yao has reached that level, but T-Mac has declined considerably. We never had a season in which both were top notch.

The only solution is to trade McGrady.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> The only solution is to trade McGrady.


There's no way we're getting even close the value we should get if we trade T-Mac. What team is willing to take a player who is injured all the time and who just cant get it done in the offseason?


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

I say rebuild!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Tracy still has two or three more years left. As was proven when Rafer returned and when Yao was still in the lineup, when he doesn't have to waist all of his energy in the first three quarters trying to do everything then he is more effective down the stretch.

I think the answer really is to find a bonafide third scoring option. Don't know who that would be but it needs to be someone younger that will be around for a few seasons. This team just has to many critical role players who can't supply you with any offense or lack the size necessary to defend bigger players.

NOW, in TMac's final season we can look to trade him. By that point I would take a top 8 first round pick, two second round picks plus a bad contract to get rid of him.

Kobe hates losing period, TMac hates losing for about 15 minutes.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

It's not the right time to trade McGrady. If a good offer comes along, we'll take it. Otherwise we keep him until his last year of his contract. Who can we get with McGrady? Chances are that we're not going to get another star player. We'll probably get a second or third option guy. It's a risk, but I don't think the Rockets will take it.

I notice that the team has trouble finishing in the last quarter. Right now we need someone that can get it down in that last quarter.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Unless Kobe LeBron or Wade is available I dont see a trade.


----------



## untamed guerilla (May 28, 2003)

ok smart guys, tell me this, if your the utah jazz and it's the 4th quarter and you know t-mac can kill you, are you going to a) double him and let shane, brooks, jackson, scola shoot the ball or b) not double him and get the ball out of his hands and see if he can get hot, hmmm, which do u think they did

If you have never played basketball on a D-1 college level or above, please don't ? guys who have, because you don't know what goes on, all you have is a outside view

If a guy is a scorer and he only scores 2 to 4pts in the 4th he must not have any heart, great logic, instead of looking into why maybe he didn't, you just go off that he has no heart

Shane cannot create his own shoot, they were giving brooks wide open shots he hit none of them, and bobby jack was just throwing the ball up, and scola was the only one that was actually putting the ball in the hoop, so when u double mac and he gets the ball to brooks, jackson, and battier and they don't make open shots, what else can he do, and if he tries to drive they are doubling him and shadowing him with a third player and they can do that because nobody else is making open shots

And when rafer came back (somebody who can actually hit a open shot) it gave t-mac more freedom to go to the basket and do some things offensively

T-mac scored 40 in game 6 how much else does he have to do, It is a team sport if I remember correctly, how much responsibilty falls on his teammates, who can't hit open shots


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ It's not that he doesn't score much in the 4th that makes him less than a superstar. It's his inability to be nearly as effective without the ball in his hands, and his extremely inefficient scoring.

Also, the "outside view" is often a lot more useful than an inside view. That's why guys like Chuck Daly, Jeff Van Gundy, Bill Fitch and Tex Winter are far better basketball minds than the Isiah Thomases and Kareem Abdul Jabbars.


----------



## untamed guerilla (May 28, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> ^ It's not that he doesn't score much in the 4th that makes him less than a superstar. It's his inability to be nearly as effective without the ball in his hands, and his extremely inefficient scoring.
> 
> Also, the "outside view" is often a lot more useful than an inside view. That's why guys like Chuck Daly, Jeff Van Gundy, Bill Fitch and Tex Winter are far better basketball minds than the Isiah Thomases and Kareem Abdul Jabbars.


Im talking about the post starter, he doesnt come across to me as a "basketball mind"


----------

